# Baby budgie behavior change



## BelloBird (Aug 5, 2020)

Hello! We got our baby budgie at 7 weeks. He was hand fed but completely weaned by that point. Since the day we got him, him and my daughter have had a very special relationship. Within days she taught him to step up and would get him out of his cage for short periods 3-4 times a day. All of a sudden (as of three days ago) he won’t step up for anyone. He doesn’t screech like he’s scared but does a really quick chatter noise that we previously had not heard him make. He also bites when we get too close. He’s about 10-11 weeks now so I’m wondering if this is a hormonal change or something. It’s such a sudden behavior change and it’s breaking my daughters heart. I’m also wondering if it’s just because he’s more comfortable in his cage that he’s more possessive. Do we keep trying or do we just leave him alone for a few days? He’s our first budgie so any advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*At his age he is definitely hormonal.
He also has decided his cage is his "safe" space and is becoming more independent. 
When he chatters at you in the way you've described, he is letting you know he does not want to be bothered.

His behavior is quite normal.

Rather than trying to interact with him inside his cage, allow him to come out of the cage on his own. 
(ONLY when you are there to supervise him, of course, and only in a bird safe room).

If he doesn't want to come out, then respect his wishes. 
Interacting with a budgie is not the same as interacting with a dog or a cat. 
You must allow the budgie to decide if/when it is ready to interact with you.

Please do not force the budgie to be held, grab it or insist it come out of the cage when it wants to be left alone.*


----------



## BelloBird (Aug 5, 2020)

Thank you! I think I will add a small perch to the outside of his cage and just start leaving his door open. He’s definitely in a bird safe room and his cage door will be closed if we’re not in the room with him. We won’t force him to come out or interact if he doesn’t want to.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You're very welcome.*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

*Hormones*

Your budgie is in his teens so to speak, if you think about things logically he came home to a new house, people, everything new.They are often scared in this time period and will basically just sit, be compliant and you think to yourself, oh, what a clever baby we have.
A couple of weeks later your bird will start to settle, show his personality and start to become more active in making choices.
This is when the fun starts, slow and calm hand movements, even a hand raised budgie can and will regress.
Don't become disheartened, keep reading, talking, singing to him I am sure he will come round.


----------

